# Nook Color watch



## GBard (Mar 21, 2011)

My Nook Color is "out for delivery" as we speak. I have a Kindle 3 wifi so it will be decision time by next Tuesday. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats!  I know I'm delighted with both my K3 and my Nook Color.  Doesn't have to be either/or, though I must admit my NC is even more of an optional luxury item than my Kindle.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I would love to have a Nook Color, but I'm holding out to see what Amazon comes out with.


----------

